# Hard Rock Legendary Club - can I cancel?(2012)



## alex1030 (Nov 10, 2012)

So, I fell into the trap. Although the deal is decent in the long run, after having a day pass at the club, the quality is not there. It might be a "five star", as they claim, in cancun, but definately not by US Vegas standards.

Anyways, does anyone know how to cancel this membership? There is no explicit cancellation policy in the contract. That makes me worry.

Has anyone been able to cancel? Any advice?


----------



## Karen G (Nov 10, 2012)

alex1030 said:


> Anyways, does anyone know how to cancel this membership?


When did you sign the contract? Mexican law allows five business days in which to cancel a timeshare purchase. Here is a brochure from Profeco, the Mexican consumer protection agency that may give you some information.

Are you still in Mexico? If so, maybe you can write a simple letter saying that you are cancelling your contract within five business days and that you expect any money you paid to be refunded. Look over your contract and see if there is any address for the member services dept. Send it with proof of the date you mailed it, and you should be okay.


----------



## alex1030 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you!

Unfortunately it has been longer than 5 days. I'm still going to contact them to see what my options are.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a legendary club forum on facebook. Maybe someone over there will be able to help you out.


----------



## Gera1* (Feb 10, 2021)

alex1030 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately it has been longer than 5 days. I'm still going to contact them to see what my options are.


Hey, did you get to cancel?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 10, 2021)

The person Who originally posted has not been back to tug in over eight years.


----------



## Gera1* (Feb 15, 2021)

Karen G said:


> The person Who originally posted has not been back to tug in over eight years.


Unfortunately,  it would've been nice to get an update. I did the same and I'm trying to cancel. It wasn't in Mexico though but their main office is there and I did send an email within 5 days. The guy I spoke to said I can't but I emailed Profeco to see if they can help me out.


----------

